# Fahrtechnikseminar des BMC Trailcollege während des BIKE Festivals in Willingen



## BigRed (31. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

im Rahmen des vom 15. bis 17. Juni stattfindenden BIKE Festivals in Willingen sind wir, das BMC Trailcollege, mit vor Ort dabei und wollen Euch mit auf eine "Techniktour" nehmen. Hier könnt Ihr mit Eurem oder einem Bike aus dem BMC Testpool an einer Tour durch die Willinger Trails teilnehmen und von den Euch begleitenden "Trailcollegen" wertvolle Tips und Tricks zur richtigen Fahrtechnik im Gelände geben lassen.

Der Flyer mit den wichtigsten Infos hierzu ist angehängt, meldet Euch bitte bei Interesse über die angegebene Emailadresse an.

Also, wir freuen uns auf rege Beteiligung ! Ride BMC 

Kerstin und Patrick vom BMC Trailcollege


----------

